# Best place to buy Bubble Bags



## BuddyLuv (Sep 22, 2008)

anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## HMAN (Sep 22, 2008)

This is where I got mine. 
hxxp://www.freshheadies.com/


----------



## I Eat Valium (Sep 22, 2008)

I just got a set from a new company called Payload.
You can go to their site www.payloadbags.com/, or 
you can type in "Payload Bags" in Ebay. They were only
$240 for the 9 bag kit which included a pressing screen 
and even a free glass pipe


----------



## thc is good for me (Sep 26, 2008)

I would think ebay would be the best place all the sellers that sell bubble bags make it so your id is privet and it doesnt show what you bought. i found the 5 gallon 3 bag kit for $150


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 8, 2008)

do hydro stores have bubblebags/?

what purpose would bubblebags server other than hash thats legal?

Are they illegal in the states?


----------



## lyfr (Oct 8, 2008)

I've seen them at a couple head shops in cali,  I've also seen them at the patient I.D. center (no meds) in a certain city here in cali,  and on e-bay and many other website's.  The best deal is definately e-bay, IMO


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 8, 2008)

What are the best sized screens to get? What microns matter the most?


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 8, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> What are the best sized screens to get? What microns matter the most?



 I know one very common size is 35m; a friend of mine used that for his final sieve.


----------



## gmo (Oct 8, 2008)

bbp, I think we are in a similarr boat.  I have almost the exact same question posted here incase it is answered their before here.  Sorry to highjack this thread.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32447


----------

